# The Diary of a Mad Bun Woman



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

So by the suggestion of Miss April I decide to do a blog...bear with me ppl I have never done this. So for now I will just post some pics 












Holly





Miles





Milly


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh ya I forgot my kids 

Me and my youngest son Zander





Zander





My oldest BJ 





Love this one of BJ...Look at that tooth LOL


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Denise!  Your kids are sooooo cute!



You have a beautiful bunny familytoo! Thanks for starting a blog. :bunnydance::bunnydance:

I like lionheads and Holly is so pretty. The pic of Miles sleeping is so sweet! Their all just so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thx huni...but u forgot about the most important one, the one who takes care of all of them...I'm hot too LMAO. 

Holly has been a tough one to figure out tho, skittish and very stand-offish


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry, I did see ya and you are pretty.LMAO! 



I think thats just the temperment(sp?) of a lionhead.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute mom and kids!! 
I love Milly's eyes


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Helen I gotta love ya...putting mom 1st ...lol :biggrin2:

thx huni


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

What breed are Miles and Milly? I forget. I love the white with black eyes.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dwarf Hotot (Ho-Toe)


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 11, 2009)

I woke up this morning to find Lucy on top of all the cages...it seems she just needs a better vantage point, she doesn't try to get into anyone else's run.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

LOl. Oh no :shock:, Cute pic though. 



What is the black runner you have the ground for them? I need something for Roscoe to get better traction. With him only having 3 legs, he slides on the cardboard I have down.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 11, 2009)

I got that at like an Office Max it if for under desks and such it has thin carpet on top with rubber on the bottom so I can just hang it on the line and take a hose to it. It has been a life saver for potty training. But there is also rubber around the outside of the carpet, I would suggest cutting that off they love to chew on that tho


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds great, I'm gonna have to look for some. Spraying it off is a PLUS!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

You have a cute home.(what I can see of it, LOl.)Are you fixing it up? Just wondering cause of what you said yest. 



Where do you keep your bunnies?I'm being Nosey. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ya, most ppl have a motif..like victorian, county, modern, ect. Mines called Under Construction lmao, but true. We moved in in 02 and have been fixing ever since. 

I have the buns on the "porch" but that is getting insulated and heated after the roof and driveway r complete, so that should be very soon. This is a room I have designed just for the buns when it is complete it will be great


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

That's awesome!! I dream of a bunny room. Someday. When we buy a bigger house. I have Daisy and Rascal in the living room(they take up one wall)and Roscoe and Suzi in Lexi's room-my 5 yr old. 



We looked into adding a "all year around room" off the kitchen and they quoted us $30,000. :shock:No way! I wouldn't get my money back if I added it and sold the house. I'll just wait for a bigger home. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 11, 2009)

the "porch" is a fabulous place 4 them in summer not too hot not too cold, but winter her in MN is way too much 4 them 2 b there so hubby and I will do it ourselves to get it the way we want it and I'm too cheap to hire some one


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

My husband is NOT a handy man!! I do everything, like paint the house or whatever. I have to hire people to do stuff! My husband was pampered allhis lifeby his grandparents who raised him.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 11, 2009)

OOOH sorry about your luck lol, hubbys bro is a carpenter, his dad a mechanic/plumber. But hubby can b handy too, and we have friends who scratch our back also. the roof he have bought all materials ourselves and hired the labor, the roof is too steep so we wont go up there. But I do like to rub in the fact to hubby that I buy almost all the tools we might need..I cant stand not having the right tool 4 the job.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's my new cage I did it on Sat. I was having a sever basement day so I took it upon my self to do some retail therapy and construct this new cage.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 13, 2009)

:highfive: Wow, I like it. Very nice!! Bunnies have lots of stuff to do. :biggrin2:



:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 13, 2009)

Why thx a Bunch!!! It really helped me move out of my funk and instead of sulking I put my mind to good use


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was so happy with the hubby today, and well last night, and well any time it comes to him helping me with the buns. He is so concerned that they have everything they need or I think they need. Making sure they are comfortable, and happy. He is so special (maybe a bit short bus special too lmao) He lets me have whatever when it comes to them, and he's right in there helping...gotta love a good man!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 14, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> gotta love a good man!!!


Especially one that helps with the bunnies! 

Their cage is AMAZING! :bow


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thx Erika, I have been hoping to get that Flemie girl in CO so IF that happens I will again have to rearrange, or if shes potty trained well enough she can stay in the house to free range. I'd love love love to own a flemie


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 18, 2009)

So this is my idea of a bun proof deck with NIC and zip ties. I used 1.5 boxes for my 16x14 sized deck.

I totally forgot 1 thing tho...they dont wanna go back in the house. it takes me 4ever to herd them up lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 18, 2009)

LOl. That's nice they can outside! 



Edit: I emailed you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I also have some baby fences...it is a complete plastic enclosure for infants, and since I have no infants, I gave it to the buns...I have my priorities  But that way they can run in the grass too but I did this so they could be on the deck while i'm enjoying bevereges


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well since I will b getting my new Flemish next week I thought I better get the cage rearranged for him

I did it while all the buns were there with me boy they were excited and p*ssed at the same time. I saw binkies and heard lots of thumps too.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the hay rollers. It looks like they have lots of things to do. I'm thinking of redo-ing my NIC cage now. 



Lexi, my youngest daughter, said your bunnies are cute! I agree!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my, what luxury! Where do youget your litter boxes with the grate??


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

I made them...got the idea from RO. its called eggcrate..plastic grate located at home depot in the florecent lighting section...it comes in a 4x2 sheet. I can break it to size with a needle nose pliers. We had some PVC pipe too and cut that into like 2" sections or so and put 5 in each litter pan then the eggcrate on top of it...LOVE LOVE LOVE it. they dont smell now from sitting in their own pee and poop...


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome idea! I love RO 
I am going to do that. I hate how my buns get too eager to leave their boxes sometimes and kick up some poops on the way out


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine were starting to ding in it something fierce too..this is a life saver. I also use it for then to sit on...instead of cardboard...I put a towel over it and its great


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

I may have to try it. The egg crate thing. Suzi has been digging in her litter box.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

I suspect my Toby does that in the middle of the night. There'll be mornings when I come in and there's like a dozen poops on the floor in the pen, flung out of his xpen and out on regular floor... it is not really the way I like to wake up  This looks like a very interesting way to get rid of that problem! And possibly use less litter (Toby tosses a bit of that around too:grumpy

Your bunnies have such a great set up!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

OH yes I do use less litter, I also go in there with a soup spoon and clean out the yuck stuff, then "freshen" the litter up a bit too.

Well thx..I aim to please the buns lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a bunny when I was a teenager from a school mate. She was a orange-ish mini-lop. Her name was Phoenix, and I let her free roam around the apartment, and her cage and litter box where in my room. I took her on walks outside and played with her all the time...which wasn't saying much at 14, I had 2 jobs and school. But she was the love of my young life. I am grown now and still under the impression every rabbit will b her...I know it's naive of me to think this way. 

But it's depressing for me to spend and hour in the bunny cage sitting there playing DS or reading books and the girls (my 3 -6 month olds) and they will come over sniff me then take off. They have such different personalities, and none of them want anything to do with me. I have tried to slowly reach out and stroke their heads..nothing. I have taken them into the bath tub...nothing. I have taken over full "care-taker" responsibilities, and all I get in return is to watch from afar...I guess that should b gud enough right...

Ya this is sad for me to say but deep down I feel like a child throwing a proverbial tantrum cuz they don't like me...Ya I know how pathetic of me to even b venting like this to anyone..

OK I'm done feeling sorry 4 myself  time to move on and deal with it Their only 6 months old I think my expectations r a bit too high, I have many many years to win them over lol


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Denise, it's not out of the ordinary to feel that way at all... It's really sweet to think about your first bunny friend. I know it's hard to accept even though you know that the new buns cannot be the same as your first love. My Toby is only 6.5 months old, we've been together almost 5 months and I also feel like I only get to watch him from afar, let him do "things" to me and then see him run off with no sense of real friendship or satisfaction from the relationship. It's not the same as with your first bun who you shared something special with.

Plus your buns have each other - they may not feel as compelled to build a friendship with you since they have one of "their own" to spend time with. It may or may not happen as deeply as with your first, but with time the relationship can only get better. You take wonderful care of your babies. They are bound to know this as they grow up and settle down. 

:hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Helen u made me cry...thx for the pep talk  I'm a glutten for warm fuzzy attention!!!



OK then I refuse to do and mor bun buddies...only single cages from now on...ha ha


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2009)

Hehe that was my reaction too when people told me bonded pairs may be less interactive with their "slaves". I was like, oh no, Kirby is all _mine_! 

In reality, buns all have different personalities. Some may get along better with another bun(s). Some may bond very strongly with their human and no one else. Some are just so social they will hang out with anyone. I'm sure there is research somewhere on this, but my feeling is that some of this behavior is inherently part of the individual rabbit, and some of it is conditioned by how you interact with him/her. I like to think there is something I can "do" aboutmy bunny's preference to hang out with me lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been under that same impression, If I just spend one more hour in here they will love me

BTW they do run to me in the morning when the lettuce comes out...but that's more like Pavlofe's Dogs(spelled wrong)...daily conditioning 





so what is your relationship like with Kirby???


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2009)

Kirby and I have a very special relationship... we've come a very long way.Kirby is a very skittish bunny. He was over 2 years old when I adopted him, it took me 7 months to win his trust. Up until the point when he decided he liked me, he ignored me as much as possible, ran away from me and my husband. He would hide when we came in the room. He would accept/tolerate petting and kisses on the head, but he would not "want" them. I broke down more than a few times because I never loved a living thing so much and have it not reciprocate for so long - sometimes I felt like I was just loving a wall that was never going to show me love back. It was very frustrating and sad for some time. One time I was on the ground petting him... and I must have touched him in some way he didn't enjoy and he abruptedly got up, turned around and kicked me in the forehead and hopped away. I was so angry, but then ended up crying for like an hour on the floor, feeling like a complete failure. And I had a nasty red paw print smack in the middle of my forehead to remind me of it for 5 days. It really hurt!

After that I didn't give up on him, I spent more time with him. Instead of pushing him harder to accept me, I scaled back my need for his attention. I did what you are doing - just hang out and read or play with my DS, type on my laptop... and it was strange. Just one day, he decidedto snuggle with me. 

He started to enjoy my petting and started to look forward to when I was in the room with him - and not just because I was coming in with food! The turning point for us was early this summer when I was really sad one time (not rabbit related)... I was lying on the floor and Kirby came over to me, nudged my hand with his nose and put his head under my arm. _He_ was comforting _me_. 

Kirby's my first bunny. I don't know if in my lifetime I will ever have another one like him. I cherish every moment we have together because I know it's really something special. Sometimes my husband is jealous. 

Sorry for going on about it on your blog


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

NO PLZ dont b sorry I like the story  It is very special to me that u shared that...I got goosebumps, and u give me hope.

this is the only place I can really talk about my bunny life, everyone else just tolerates my chatting, but still thinks I'm crazy  Oh but the last part is true ha ha ha 

U have a DS??? have u gotten the new game Scribble Nauts???


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm glad Kirby touches you too  

Ditto on the rabbit chatter. The only other people in real life I can talk endlessly about rabbits with are my husband (because he knows what I mean) and my friend who just had a baby in November 2008. Incidentally I adopted Kirby in November 2008, and so every day she tells me what has happened with her son and I tell her what happened with my buns. Not joking: the development of her relationship with her premmie baby and the development of my relationship with Kirby were so parallel and continues to be very similar that it freaks us out sometimes. Obviously at some point the relationship withher human baby will surpass that of my babies... but until then we will be each other's baby chatterboxes. Nobody else in our lives cares to hear about babies or rabbits 24/7!

Luckily on RO, I can talk about buns all I want and it is perfectly "normal" lol

I have not gotten Scribblenauts yet but I hear it's so much fun! It's definitely on my list to get. I actually got "Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box" - it's a puzzle game, and it's driving me insane. :?


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 27, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I made them...got the idea from RO. its called eggcrate..plastic grate located at home depot in the florecent lighting section...it comes in a 4x2 sheet. I can break it to size with a needle nose pliers. We had some PVC pipe too and cut that into like 2" sections or so and put 5 in each litter pan then the eggcrate on top of it...LOVE LOVE LOVE it. they dont smell now from sitting in their own pee and poop...



By the way... I went to Home Depot to buy the eggcrate and they ran out. I went over to Lowes and got it there at the same price. So I started to work on it, thinking it was no big deal... I used a big heavy duty scissor and cut the plastic where I drew an outline for the litter box. 

It is *much* harder than it looks. I cut out the first sheet and it was completely not the right size. I trimmed it down and it was still not the right size. Then I overtrimmed one part and was afraid my bunny would get his foot stuck and the sharp edges where I made cuts would scratch him. I tossed that and started over. I made the next one too small. That's when my hand gave up. All that snapping made my hand all red. :grumpy:

It is really hard to get the eggcrate cut to the size and shape of the litter box - especially at the corners where it sorta rounds out. Sigh! How did you do it??:bow


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

If u r going from ur "line" of the litterbox top then u need to go a "rung" smaller then I didn't make the corners square, I made them look like 2 or 3 steps...its kinda hard to explain, I will post pics 4 u in the morning, oh wait it is morning, I mean later ha ha ha 

I have scribble nauts, another puzzle kinda game a must have. Being creative I thought I had licked, but it is challenging to come up with different stuff Hint: use a Pegasus  I have the 1st Porfessor game...nope I set that one down way too frusterating 4 me. My ultime favorite one is Mystery Case Files a search and find game


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a close up of my litter pan with the eggcrate in it...the "steps" on the corners I was referring to. I like to use a needle nose pliers to break the plastic vs my fingers


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was cleaning the cages this morning and gave the girls a pretzel as a treat for me invading there home. I usually keep the door open so they can go explore. Well Lucy went exploring and Trixie and Holly didn't realize they could also, so they thought the best way to get their snack was to try to crawl through...silly rabbits, they can't fit. Needless to say only Lucy got a snack(s)


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

My roof finally was finished last Saturday...Yeah






Not that driveway will be done this time next year...we will finally have a "normal" driveway  Oh and the eye candy wasn't bad either


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 27, 2009)

I wonder if Lucy will tease them about how she gota treat and they didn't.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a couple of the projects I just finished I have been trying to sell these 2 at a local shop


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I wonder if Lucy will tease them about how she gota treat and they didn't.


Funny u say that after all the pretzels were gone she got up and her back feet and did a dance, as to say Na na na na


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow your litterbox eggcrate is so nice. I am really, truly in awe. It is much harder than it looks! When my hand recovers I might try again lol. I did the same thing with the corners, in a step fashion but it wasn't a uniform step like that. 

Thanks for your photo


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Lucy will tease them about how she gota treat and they didn't.
> ...


:laugh:

By the way, your projects look great.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Why thx Dave, ur sweet. I have no life - besides kids, rabbits, and sewing...yep I have no life lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 28, 2009)

I saw my life pass b4 my eyes this morning. Bcuz I have my buns conditioned when I come by them in the morning they get treats, I felt that a heard of wildebeest's was coming to trample me..AHHHHHHH Run Forest Run!!! What was I thinking not having the treats in my hand. I went to get the cranberry's and all 3 of the girls were nudging the gate and pushing on it to get it open. Naw that will not happen...OH was I wrong. I fended them off and back into the cage with the treats... where I would b safe. All is ok now and I think I will live to see my next birthday as long as I never make that mistake again.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 28, 2009)

You have a beautiful home. 



You are seriously talented. I like your blankets! They are very nice!! :biggrin2:



Not that driveway will be done this time next year...we will finally have a "normal" driveway  Oh and the eye candy wasn't bad either 
:roflmao:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 28, 2009)

whats even more funny is I cant type...the "NOT" should have been "NOW" lol thx for the compliments tho...I am always my worst critic. and I dont like my my house..it's just some place to hang my hat so to speak


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I saw my life pass b4 my eyes this morning. Bcuz I have my buns conditioned when I come by them in the morning they get treats, I felt that a heard of wildebeest's was coming to trample me..AHHHHHHH Run Forest Run!!! What was I thinking not having the treats in my hand. I went to get the cranberry's and all 3 of the girls were nudging the gate and pushing on it to get it open. Naw that will not happen...OH was I wrong. I fended them off and back into the cage with the treats... where I would b safe. All is ok now and I think I will live to see my next birthday as long as I never make that mistake again.


:scared: The horror, the horror!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

ullhair:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 30, 2009)

Last night Miles and I were doing paperwork at my desk he was rearranging my papers while I entered the data. Hope no one minds its a bit chewed when I send it in....Oh well  but when it was all said and done he was getting a bit cold so I brought over one of my quilts and he made himself at home...a total AWWW moment


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh!!! So cute. He seems to be enjoying a nice cushy spot


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 30, 2009)

What a cute pic!! :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jay Jay


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG what a handsome bunny.  inkbouce:

He looks huge. Lol. Love the Big ears. You got your hands full. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:



How's he doing in his new home?


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

well I have a lot of work to do. I need to rearrange the cage cuz the one I had set up 4 him is too small...there goes the fingers again lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol. Good luck. Post pic's when your done.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well of course I will lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


>


He looks neglected, I think he needs to come to Indiana!


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 1, 2009)

That pic is SOOOOO cute!!! awhawhawww...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOLY CARP!!!

I needed to change my drawers Jay Jay has his cage set up now...pics to come later. But the NIC is 2 high I thought that was tall enough for him. I WAS SO WRONG. He has climbed it every time I pass by. He gets up to his arm pits, then uses his back legs to try to get over it. He has not succeed in getting over but OMG it scared the carp out of me. Not only the getting out part but what if her hurts himself. YEP back to the drawing board on the cage. So for now I have him running around the Bunny room. At least I can see the poop so I don't step on it...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 1, 2009)

You have such a nice set-up. :bunnydance::bunnydance:



You do have your hands full with JAy JAy. Lol. inkbouce:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

THX Girl!!!

Ya the boys were showing off Jay Jay to the neighbors tonight. The neighbors asked what they like best about Jay Jay...my youngest Zander says "the poop, its HUGE"


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 2, 2009)

So I am taking ppls advice and trying to hold Jay Jay the way he feels most comfortable. With that being said I have tried different positions. The Baby position seems to b a bust..or at least he wasnt feeling trusting enough of me to b held like that...I have the scratches and a bit of blood to prove it. Again Back to the drawing board


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> THX Girl!!!
> 
> Ya the boys were showing off Jay Jay to the neighbors tonight. The neighbors asked what they like best about Jay Jay...my youngest Zander says "the poop, its HUGE"


LOl. That is cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW your cage is just getting more and more sophisticated!

Jay Jay is a big bunny boy. What are you holding him for? Just enjoyment for huggles or for grooming or nail cutting? The good old football hold is good for short distance walking around. You sitting on the floor with knees bent, his back against your lap is a nice way to do nails (I do that for Kirby). All fours sitting on your lap on a high chair is good for just grooming and petting. Sitting on a high chair deters him from jumping. Kirby's favorite is having his all fours on my stomach and chest. It holds him upright like a baby sleeping on my shoulder. This way I can hold him close and tight, so he feels safe and secure. And by "favorite" I mean it's the only way the both of us don't get crazy and one of us gets clawed to death. lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thx Helen I was looking at holding him just to groom and trim. He is gonna get too heavy for me to carry, and he's big enough that he can lay by me with out picking him up.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh my Jay Jay is such an escape artist. I had him by the girls but he kept pushing the gate open and getting in by them. Thank goodness they were on one of the levels of their condo so no fights broke out. So I redid the cages again this weekend to have it so he cant get to the girls. Well that still didnt fix the Houdini act he pulls. So now I have put 3 bungee cords on the cage door to ensure he stays put. so far so gud. But today is a new day and we'll see what happens. He decides when its bed time so if I put him in his cage too early he might sneak out again. 

I have issues with his oder tho, I clean every morning, but P-U he smells raunchy. He has been doing well with litter training. Only 1 pee spot on the floor this morning. 

OH YEAH John is coming home today...YES!!!!! 3 days and 4 nights is just too much time to b a single mom. I would never b able to handle it if I did it full time. I give every single mom HUGE KUDOS.

Since I moved Milly to another section of the house I have less work in clean up. Her pee stains my floor so I spend more time getting that off than anything else.

Today I will be grooming everyone...it's kinda nice outside so I will be out there for some time today.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

I by no means consider myself a graceful person, but it is even more challenging when a 8 lbs flemish is between your legs.

Jay Jay follows me every were, which btw I love...it is so cute and I feel so special...I know I'm a geek lol 

But since I showed him how fun the deck is, it is very challenging to take out the trash. It is raining today so he cant go outside. But when I sneak out he sits by the door and waits 4 me to let him out he has a face on him like " WHY...cant I go too" Hubby thinks hes a dog...reincarnate


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a gray flemish Lilly (RIP) that wouldfollow me around the bunny room and end up between my feet, your right it is cute.


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 6, 2009)

he is so adorable!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Umm Ya hes cute  I am so happy with him


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 6, 2009)

thats good, now you need more!


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so jealous!! I want my bunnies to follow me. Lol. I think a flemish is next on my list. inkelepht:


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

lol omg i had a flemish when i was little and the rabbit followed me everywhere. I think if i ever get a 3rd rabbit it would be a flemish baby. I so miss mine.


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 7, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> NO PLZ dont b sorry I like the story  It is very special to me that u shared that...I got goosebumps, and u give me hope.
> 
> this is the only place I can really talk about my bunny life, everyone else just tolerates my chatting, but still thinks I'm crazy  Oh but the last part is true ha ha ha
> 
> U have a DS??? have u gotten the new game Scribble Nauts???



I am loving your blog... I am the only rabbit nut at my house (hubby and youngest son haveno interest - oldest is at college and loves the Checkered Giants and the English Spot I have - I am also a nut for Holland Lops - the first breed I had) and have to come here to share exciting stuff like getting chinned and seeing binkies and half-binkies....

Also a Denise:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > NO PLZ dont b sorry I like the story  It is very special to me that u shared that...I got goosebumps, and u give me hope.
> ...


Love your name...don't care 4 mine....Have u heard the joke about Da-niece and Da-nephew?? If not u r so lucky...HATE that joke with a passion lol 

I cant view your blog by clicking on it, why is it not blue????


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG I have to redo the bunny cages AGAIN...NOOOO this time I am forced...my arm hurts from all the twisting. I cant keep Jay Jay locked up...this is just silly. he actually busted through a part of the NIC cage to get out. R U KIDDING me. I know that section needed to b tightened just a smidge more but for crying out loud. So between winterizing the house, flowerbeds, and hanging Halloween Decorations this weekend I also get to tackle the cages for the 27000 time... lol Rant Off lmao


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you using cable ties (I think thats the name of them) Lol. Zip ties to keep the panels together? so he can't bust thru them. LOl. :biggrin2:



You have your hands full with him! Is his litter box skills getting better?


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes litter bow getting better he has a few loose pees, but its better. No I dont use the Zip ties all the time just to make the doors. But this weekend John and I will redo it. Not too worried I really like the stability of the clamps that come with this as long as I make sure they r tight


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just have to say Happy Birthday to my youngest son who turned 4 yesterday...Happy Birthday Zander!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy birthday, Zander!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zander!:birthday


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 8, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZANDER!! :balloons:



arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thx guys ur soo sweet


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

BJ my oldest just received his Football Photos in last night...AWWW he is so cute especially with hat huge front tooth


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 9, 2009)

AWWW  He is so cute!! 



Austin loves football. I hope he plays when he's old enough. :bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sharp looking young man, are you just a little proud?


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

just a little, he is the best tackler on the team...usually a safety, and he can catch like he has glue on his hands. Funny thing tho he is the smallest kid on the team


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

OK I was a bit in shock...I just finished cleaning Jay Jay's scent glands...I thought I would also check gender since that darn fairy came already. Holy Carp is a Flemish well endowed. WOW, he is for sure a buck:shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well he is a flemish!


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OK I was a bit in shock...I just finished cleaning Jay Jay's scent glands...I thought I would also check gender since that darn fairy came already. Holy Carp is a Flemish well endowed. WOW, he is for sure a buck:shock:



LMAO!!! 

You do scent glands? ewww


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 9, 2009)

I've never done scent glands before myself. Someone once did it for me for Kirby. Kirby is immaculate. She had nothing to clean. lol


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

i love your avatar pic :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I sure dont do it all the time. But he was so funky smelling that I thought I wud try this (from the advice of another RO member of course)...so far it has helped. It really didnt take long.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

Isn't that Buddha Belly the cutest


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jay Jay has been climbing on everything, including my desk chair. He also was able to get on the dinning room table...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

John and I finished almost everything for the winterizing, I just need to wait till the trash man comes so I can throw more stuff away. But the garage is cleaned and organized for winter as well as the shed

Bunny cages are done...we actually found some coroplast. 4x4 sheets for $5.25. Whoo Hoo!!! They only had white which is ok but it didnt match the duck tape we have...oh well


----------



## Seras (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the pic of Jay Jay on the chair. Thats crazy he got on the table.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the pic of Jay Jay laying on floor. I love when bunnies lay like that.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thx guys he has become a big part of the family in such a short time...I live his personality, and cant wait till I get him neutered


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 12, 2009)

It doesn't take long at all.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y34/MissMinda/Bunny/backtoschool/GrandChampion1.png

Thanks to the ppl who put this contest together it is such a blast to have this kind of interaction, fun and games here!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish my house was bigger...thats all I have to say about that!!!

So I have a dilemma, I picked up Jay Jay about 2 weeks ago. The breeder said he would send me the pedigree. I now have called 2 times, once to his cell phone and once to his home phone. I left messages, and nothing, no call back no nothing. I am trying to give the benefit of the doubt that they might b busy or on a trip. But I paid for those papers and want them. the breeder is on the ABRA web site and had been breeding Flemish for 25 years, reputable came to mind when I decided to work with him. Now I am having my doubts.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

That's tough. 2 weeks is a long time to wait whenyouve promised someone something. But a ARBA breeder would get the benefit of the doubt from me. I'd give him a month, tops. Keep trying to cotact him!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

OK I will thx for the advice!!!! Just curious tho why would he have the benefit in your opinion??? Just cuz he might b so busy or something else??


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 16, 2009)

I would keep calling. He /She could atleast tell you whats taking so long.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was going to try again this weekend...well see


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 16, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> BJ my oldest just received his Football Photos in last night...AWWW he is so cute especially with hat huge front tooth



Oh how cute - I miss when my oldest played football!

Happy Birthday to Zander, too!arty::birthday

Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thx huni thats so nice of you. BJ is going for a consult today so get the other front baby tooth out


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 20, 2009)

SO the Flemmie breeder called me back to say he has not forgotten about me, he has been on vacation, so he will get Jay jays papers here soon. Thank goodness then I will know exactly how old he is and get him to get neutered. I am so sick of wet feet. lol

Still sad over Holly but I am trying to put it off in the back of my mind...its like having storage. I will pull it back out to look at later. 

I cant wait for spring...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh yes I need to share I have had the pleasure of having someone from RO ask me to make them a quilt...What an honor for me. I just finished getting all the fabric in yesterday... I love my choices btw. I will post pics when I get it complete

My bathroom will also be getting remodeled this weekend, so I have to move to my sisters house from Friday to Sunday. She will b gone so I will miss the buns, oh wait she doesn't live that far from me I have to come back to feed them...omg I'm loosing it...lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

John started the bathroom this morning b4 he went to work, so the floor would b removed b4 the tile guy came this evening. Jay Jay was out and felt the need to b involved in all the remodeling. He also decided that the scrap pieces of linoleum were a great place to dig in and lay down on. We then told him to leave and he did a 180 and zipped in to the bath tub and proceeded to make him self at home there too.


----------



## Seras (Oct 23, 2009)

lol love the bathtub photo!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been sick as a dog this week I went to the Doc on Monday night cuz I was not able to breath very well, and had a bad cough. The boys came with me too cuz they were having the same symptoms. So doc said I/we have a virus, take this and this med. and all should be fine. Well boys were getting better, BJ had to take off school a couple days but as of today they r a lot better. Me on the other hand got loads worse. Hubby forced me to go to the ER last night..Yep that is sure what I wanted to do. I felt like a pincushion. and cuz of my terrible cough the docs and me and well everyone had to wear masques around me. Can we say Twilight Zone????

So any ways after breathing treatments, blood removal, x-rays, nose swaps, and a lot of waiting. all came back with the same diagnosis as my Monday night rondevue. The Nurse wanted to admit me to the hospital I was so shitty looking, but thank god that didnt happen, my claws would have came out on that one...no way no how!!! I did get some more good drugs tho. codeine cough syrup ...yes lol

The worst part is is that I have had to take off daycare since Tues. I am inconveniencing my parents who rely on my to always b well. I hate the tone in their voices when I tell them I am sick and need a sick day. Sometimes there is no understanding or caring. I wish I could b well..this sux bad.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Seras wrote: *


> lol love the bathtub photo!


I know he was so cute doing that too, he has tried to hop in on me when I am taking a bath, but I get the short end of that stick when I have the scratches when he leaves. lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

BJ had a school project to read a mystery book then make a tombstone. We took it a step further. He read Encyclopedia Brown. We made the ground out of cupcakes then the grass to surround the casket and dirt cupcakes. nothing is inside the casket but it can open. Then we made the tombstone to the teachers instructions. It really turned out nice, and the kids at school loved it, he had the most unique project. I was so proud of him, because he made the cupcakes himself with very little help from me


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 23, 2009)

Love the pic's! Your boys are so cute! All 3 of them. Lol.



Hope you startfeeling better soon. My kids have been sick off and on so I know it stinks... :hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I am felling better now but last night I was praying for a visitor (the angel of death) I guess I am thankful he was busy and the only visitor I had was the angel of reason, but I never can get rid of him...Im married to him lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been gone for a while...it feels like foreva, but what do u do when u r sick. I went to the doc on the 19th then again on the 22nd then one more time on the 26th. 2 of those visits were at the ER. I was poked, prodded and x-rayed, so many times. But as it turns out I have pneumonia. OH boy this is fun.

I went to my sisters this weekend so hubby can remodel the bathroom. Which he did, and I am very happy with. I just wish he would have put a 2nd bathroom in while I was gone...I guess I cant expect miracles. I have a SMALL bathroom but here r the b4 and afters. We did ceramic tile, a vanity, sink, faucets, medicine cabinet, doors, and shelving. I will be touching up the paint once I feel better.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

It has been a hard few days with such an empty house. going from 6 bunnies down to 3 is quite an adjustment but I am in no hurry for any more, content comes to mind. 

I took this pick because it is very ironic


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 28, 2009)

Your hubby did such a great job on the bathroom. 





I like the greyhound statue 

Jay Jay is soooo cute, like always! :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG I just did not realize how hard it was going 2 b 2 try and find a new food for the buns. I am trying 2 get a gud price, gud protein/fat/fiber as well as get it in a large bag. WOW i have had a reality check tonight, and I am still lost and dont know what 2 get. Ugggg I am done researching on line 4 now...I will b going 2 the feed store tomorrow and ASKING for help. 

I found a 25 lbs bag of Oxbow or Timothy pellets for 21.12 - yes gud deal...25.00 in shipping...I think not


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 31, 2009)

I use Oxbow. I think like $ 10 a small bag at my vets. It lasts about a month for 2 buns. Did you switch to Oxbow hay? or are you still buying bales? 





HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the Oxbow hay. and it is doing well. 


Happy Halloween to u too


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 31, 2009)

I forgot to tell you I like your new Avatar.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

I just finished this quilt on Sunday. I have 6 nieces and nephews so I am trying very hard to get 6 quilts done for all of them by x-mas. I truly dont know if I will b able to accomplish 6 twin sized quilts in such a short time. So if I dont get them done by x-mas I will give them out to them next xmas. Thank goodness quilts dont go out of style lol 

Heres the front







Heres the back with embroidery: 
Love Uncle John, Aunt Denise, Brandunn and Zander 2009


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!VERY NICE!!Do you have a machine that does the writing?


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes I have an embroidery machine. I want a better one tho, but the one I want is 3,200 for a used. I do everything by machine. I do want a "Gammel" or a "Tin Lizzy" they are long arm quilters which will do a lot 4 me but Hubby put the kabash on that idea...its only 10,000 for a used one lol I know my Hobby is quite spendy. But if I get the better equipment I can start my own quilting business and make my money back...slowly in this economy but oh well I will b happy lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

All the words and equipment are foreign to me. LOl. Hopefully some day you'll get what you really want.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ya same 4 u 2 huni!!!! how did the vet appt go???


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks!! Roscoe'sappt is at 3:30pm. I'll post it on his blog when I get home. I'm leaving in an hour.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think u may b the only one that looks at this lol oh well


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

Denise, your quiltwork is wonderful. I wish I had skills in this area of crafts. Or any area of crafts LOL! My mom sews and has all of the machines and she also knits. I can sew a loose button on and that's about I can do. It's one of those lost arts of my generation of the family. It's areal shame. I am so jealous of you! 

How are the fur kids?


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> I have the Oxbow hay. and it is doing well.


I stopped using oxbow hay a couple weeks ago. My husband has stopped honking like a Humvee in his sleep. He must have been allergic to the oxbow dust! We switched to kleenmama and won't be revisiting oxbow any time soon! I can finally get some sleep. lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good to know Helen. I have bad allergies, I sneeze at a picture of a cat or hay or whatever. lol 

I haven't heard of kleenmama...but i will look into it!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a big thread about it lol I'll send when I get home. 
Google Kleenmama's hayloft. Their hay is fabulously clean and dustfree. Buns love it so far and I love how it doesn't make me and hubby sneeze. Kirby loves bluegrass and Timothy 3rd cut!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

good to know I will google here I come lol thx a bunch!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50322&forum_id=48&msg=3
:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

U rock Helen thx!!! I did find the Kleenmamas hayloft I was in shock with the shipping tho


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

The shipping is hefty - I totally agree! But I found that if I buy 30lbs or more, shipping is much more worth it than smaller sizes, it's still a pretty good price per lb. I pay about $1.10 a lb for my 50lb of dusty Oxbow. The Kleenmama came out like a little more per pound, which I still think is well worth it for a much cleaner hay and better health for myself and my hubby. Kirby eats a ton more kleenmama hay than oxbow. Toby is learning to like it. Toby, oddly, likes his hay harder. Kleenmama hay seems to be softer, a bit more flexible.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am very thankful for the info!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14381645


I wish I could get him my heart goes out out him


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 4, 2009)

Aw he sounds so sweet.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope Nelson finds a home! I'd take him, but I live in Texas.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just need someone to go get him 4 me ...lol he looks adorable, but the URGENT broke my heart he has been there almost a year how sad...I wonder why no one wants him if he is that sweet ya know???


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 4, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I just need someone to go get him 4 me ...lol he looks adorable, but the URGENT broke my heart he has been there almost a year how sad...I wonder why no one wants him if he is that sweet ya know???


IMHO, I think it has something to do with the mandatory house check. People feel uncomfortable with the notion that a stranger will be in their home and _judging_ both the home and them as the owners and caretakers of that home.

It's really just a guess, but when I was reading through everything that's what stood out the most to me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is a good point, it seems that this rescue helps a lot of animals in need. who knows. But I hope some one adopts him!!!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree. I hope someone gives this bunny a loving home.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

So If I remember my dates right I got Jay Jay on Sept. 30th so it has been over a month. The breeder has called me 2ish weeks ago and said he hasnt forgotten about me and will send the pedigree out asap. HAH unless he is using the pony express to deliver my mail then NOPE - no papers. 

So I called and left a nasty message. I have been kind and understanding but this is truly been ridiculous. I hate when ppl dont stand by their word. I am understanding to a point but common...Ya Im just ticked off!!!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 4, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> So If I remember my dates right I got Jay Jay on Sept. 30th so it has been over a month. The breeder has called me 2ish weeks ago and said he hasnt forgotten about me and will send the pedigree out asap. HAH unless he is using the pony express to deliver my mail then NOPE - no papers.
> 
> So I called and left a nasty message. I have been kind and understanding but this is truly been ridiculous. I hate when ppl dont stand by their word. I am understanding to a point but common...Ya Im just ticked off!!!


Oh my! We didn't get Apollo's papers until he was several months old and we brought him home at 9 weeks! Some people ... they want to just get all the profit and do none of the work. They're so quick to stuff you in a corner and then they just never hold up their end of the bargain.

Hope you get your papers soon! Keep on with the death threats! LOL!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 4, 2009)

I trusted him tho this breeder has been in the bus. for 25 years on ABRA and the Flemish board thing. so I have really been trying to give the benefit of the dought. I know crap happens sometimes and maybe I have too high of expectations but I let him know how I felt. I thought maybe he lost my address, but when he called 2 weeks ago he said he had it...I dunno


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just thought I would update pics:

Look at Jay Jay lounging...He has the start of a dewlap..I dont think he is over weight. so how the heck can a boy bun get a dewlap???

He is still cute with his white Buddha belly sticking out\







Where's the Bunny????






Aww look at my adorable Hubby John


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! He looks huge in that first pic. He is a handsome bunny. :inlove:



He does have a dewlap. I too,thought girls only got them. Lol. Oh well.... He's still cute. LOl :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

Can we get more pic's please of all your beautiful bunnies? 



Goodnight Denise!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

NO!!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> NO!!!!!


:cry4:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > NO!!!!!
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 10, 2009)

Denise you really should be more compliant to April's Request's. LOL


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 10, 2009)

What an adorable bunny boy. :hearts: Thanks for sharing. ^_^


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 10, 2009)

JayJay has the rexie white tummy that I just adore!!! He is so cute Denise!! I want to steal him!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Denise you really should be more compliant to April's Request's. LOL



I got someone on my side! ha ha

Thanks Becka!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 10, 2009)

just 1 person tho....lmao


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 10, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Denise you really should be more compliant to April's Request's. LOL
> ...


Not a problem. I'm here for you. lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2009)

Make that two on her side.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 10, 2009)

LMAO I think u all will b staging a coo


I shall never give in lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 10, 2009)

So I think the whole Poop situation with Jay Jay is over and he is doing well. I have been feeding him at night in a bowl vs a free feeder and then if its empty during the day he eats hay and he does love his Oxbow hay. I switched pellet food and I still have to mix the old stuff with the new. So *crossing fingers* everything seems gud.

I cleaned the litter pans last night and per a conversation with Peg I was going to use Bleach solution. I didnt have a squirt bottle, so I used my Clorox Bathroom cleaner. I sprayed it in the pan and on the grate...love the foaming action lol let it sit for a few moments and then sprayed it all off with hot water. WOW this is the cleanest I think they have been I could see my face in the bottom of the pan. I felt like they were germ free too. 

I then used my Clorox Wipes to wipe the cage and coroplast down, wow it sparkled, and the smell...CLEAN lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 10, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Make that two on her side.




Thank you ALI !!:woohoo


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm glad Jay Jay is doing better! :bunnydance::bunnydance:I'm glad you had a wonderful experience cleaning. LOl. 

:tantrum: I want pic's leaseplease:


----------



## godzirra (Nov 11, 2009)

It's always the best when you can capture your husband snuggling with a bunny.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 12, 2009)

So I have decided that when the time is right (not for a long time) I will be getting either a Palomino or a New Zealand. I love how they look, how big they r, and they seem to have great personalities. I Love my big Bunnies. BUT no way am i getting one for a long time


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 13, 2009)

I will leave u all with cute pics. 

Miles







Mickey hopped into the hay rack






Jay Jay was getting so cozy after I had been petting him 4eva lol







Have a great weekend everybunny!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 13, 2009)

inkbouce: Thank you for pic's!!! :biggrin2: They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I made a fabulous supper last night, I slaved over it for hours...We had BLT's LoL 

John and the boys were cleaning up. (I was gone when all of this was taking place...thank God) Well i didnt realize how much grease I had on the griddle and it overflowed down the dishwasher, onto the floor, into my vents. John started cleaning it up and Jay Jay decided to help, him and his huge feet walked all over the grease puddle. John shooed him away, cleaned him up then the grease. My oldest (BJ) was bringing in the tomatoes...all over the floor. John cleaned that up, Then BJ brought in the lettuce...all over the floor. This whole time John and the kids r shooing Jay Jay way. (My first thought was we have a cage, put Jay Jay in it until the mess was cleaned up, what do I know about logic tho lol) SO BJ then proceeded to get the bacon off the table. Well even tho that never made it onto the floor, we still needed to toss it. Jay Jay decided it was a great place to sit. Yep u read right...Jay Jay hopped on the table and sat on the plate of bacon. NICE! SO needless to say I dont get BLT's for lunch today. 

Jay Jay goes for his Neuter on Friday...YEAH!!!

BJ has tooth surgery that day also. :tears2:

Tonight I have a gentlemen coming over to buy the outdoor bunny hutch John and the boys made when we first decided to get rabbits. Well it was never used...I got my way and the rest is history. I am just happy it will be gone. I tried to get him to take the wire cage too but that isnt gonna work.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 17, 2009)

That stinks that he sat on the plate of bacon! :shock:I love Bacon sandwich's. I would have been really mad. LOl. Sounds like Jay Jay is a cat jumping on the table. I know it's not the first time


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 17, 2009)

OH I forgot to add the best part. John never got mad at Jay Jay. When I asked he said "$hit happens" OMG I was floored


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OH I forgot to add the best part. John never got mad at Jay Jay. When I asked he said "$hit happens" OMG I was floored


Wow... Over food I think Billy would have been mad. LOl. Ecspecially bacon.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 20, 2009)

Jay Jay is neutered Whoo HOO. I guess he did real good. He did wanna lick his parts after the surgery but since he has been home no licking. 

He must be in a bit of pain or something even though the cage door is open he hasnt left it. which is VERY odd for him.

He is eating good tho. I gave him a piece of lettuce when he got home and filled his food bowl for supper. he ate the tar out of that. he is drinking good also.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 20, 2009)

He will feel better soon. I'm glad he is doing well!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 20, 2009)

I'mglad sweet Jay Jay is doing well. He may be groggy still. I bet he'll be wanting out tomorrow, when he's not suppose to be jumping around. Lol.Keep us updated.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 20, 2009)

I had the cage door open the whole time and he just sat in there...it was kinda sad. He came out about an hour ago but just laid outside of his cage like 4 inches from it. 

Thx for the warm wishes Helen

Of course I will keep u updated..Monday maybe tho I hope to get another quilt done this weekend if I can pull myself away from my catering duties to BJ lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 21, 2009)

Jay Jay is doing well today he has more energy. I forgot to add yesterday he weighs 9lbs 9oz (that was funny to me since that is how much BJ weighed when he was born)

Oh more news Jay Jay's breeder called me 2 days ago. when I got the message i almost fainted. So he said he had the pedigree in hand in an envelope. He had lost my address and will send it asap. SO fingers crossed that it will actually happen.


----------



## Torchster (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope that JJ keeps getting stronger! Keep us up to date!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Torchster wrote: *


> I hope that JJ keeps getting stronger! Keep us up to date!


Thanks!!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jay Jay seems so be doing great!! I was cleaning cages last night and he thought he would help reduce the amount of hay I have.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 23, 2009)

Cute picture! That's something my J.Behr would do - and then proceed to pee all over it....


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

LMAO That thought crossed my mind when I took the pic. 

Take a cute pic or shoo him off it was a tough call lol. I did check when he got off, and all was A-OK thank goodness


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope everyone had a great holiday. Mine was ok. 

I have been working on getting everything ready for tax time. Since I do daycare I get a lot of tax breaks but also a lot of paperwork to go along with it. This week my goal was to enter in all my receipts. Most Providers enter in a receipt the same day they buy something or at the very least every week. Nope not me I enter them in 2-4 times a year ha ha ha nothing like letting things get out of control. 

Here is a pic of my desk. Every pile is a different month of receipts (there are nine piles) the trash is full of receipts that I cant use...I have filled and emptied this 2 times already. But of course I keep checking RO when I need a break


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have both buns in separate rooms (Jay Jay in the Dinning room and Monty in the Toy room) I have a gate up when I let Jay Jay out so he doesnt go in by Monty. But he has been so much a joy since Monty came he has been pooping and peeing in front of that gate ever since her showed up. Oh that is so much fun, well at least it is in one central location so it is easy to clean up. 

Monty is still skiddish but getting a bit better. OMG he is such a carpet chewer. I have wood block toys, newspaper, paper towel rolls, and boxes for him to chew on in his cage. I let him out and he makes a b-line for the carpet. he is not ingesting it, but he has made some nice snags in the carpet and now today he has been venturing into the kitchen so not the kitchen rugs have snags. I keep cutting them off and he keeps making more. He is getting more and more immune to the water bottle. Darn it  

I have been sharing playtime with the boys. Monty gets out in the morning, and Jay Jay gets the afternoon. It seems to work out real nice. The kids love having the bunnies out and running around them when they play or we do songs. they r all so fun to watch play together.

Monty just started to figure out that collard greens are nice. I give him a small amount now but later on he can have more. He doesnt like romaine lettuce yet tho.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 2, 2009)

You have a nice desk. I like it.:biggrin2:Good thing it's winter and no windows are open, for a brisk wind to blow them reciepts.Lol. OrI could see a kid jumping up on the desk and just throwing them everywhere! :shock:Lol.



Why can't you put Monty on back porch away from the carpet?


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL my desk is usually nice and clean. I am kinda anal about being organized and clean cuz of doing day care. I would hate to have parents think their kids come to a daycare that is in shambles. 

But I never have to worry about the kids jumping on my desk, I have them trained....it's JAY JAY who would b the culprit to my demise lol

Well for one Mickey and Miles take up that whole area. And for two since he has been so skiddish I want to give him even more attention. As of right now he is the one that gets the most of me and then I let him out with the kids too and he loves it. 

John has decided that he really likes how Jay Jay has turned into a cuddle bug since his surgery so I think John is stealing him from me. lol 

Then the boys have taken over Mickey and Miles so I feel so alone lol

John put a real nice wood gate/door in the toy room so maybe the pooping and peeing from Jay Jay will slow down or stop...this is my hope  But the way he has this door set up if Jay Jay does poop or pee it will stay on the hard woor floor vs the carpet, so I am happy cuz that makes it easier to clean up.


----------



## Torchster (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an idea - why don't you put JJ on your desk? It seems that he would take care of all that nasty paper stuff (although he might leave a few presents).

Just a thought.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 3, 2009)

lol I have tried that idea...actually Jay Jay decided that was something he wanted to do. That was just great too since he just missed peeing on my keyboard.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here r the quilts I finished this weekend for our nieces and nephews. I have 3 done and 3 more to do

#1




Close up with backing





#2




Close up with backing





Here is my sewing room. John fixed my sewing table so the machine is set into the table instead of sitting on to...much easier on my back. This is only half of my space for sewing


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 7, 2009)

While I was sewing John and the boys decorated the tree and the house. I did manage to get a few pics. I am just soo happy I didnt have to decorate.

BJ and Zander r so cute 




BJ acting silly




John and Bj doing the tree topper...next year it's Zanders turn


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 7, 2009)

And a shot of Jay Jay


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2009)

Really cute pictures!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 7, 2009)

I love your sewing area. Really nice!! :bunnydance:You did a great job on the quilts! 



Your boys are so cute!! Thats the first good pic I seen of your hubby.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thx April John is the man!!!! If only he was a bit taller. We r both 5'10..no high heals for me.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 8, 2009)

The other pic's you tried to send on messenger were blurry, if I remember right. But your hubby is handsome. You have a nice looking family, including you. :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 8, 2009)

thx the family is very nice looking...and yes they were blurry b4


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 9, 2009)

AwwwHe looks like he has changed some. Soooo Handsome.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thx...I love this pic too


----------



## Torchster (Dec 9, 2009)

Its a very nice pic - but methinks someone was getting a little tired of the paparazzi. I think that he was thinking, "Don't you have some pics of Tiger Woods to get?"


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol I havent been wasting my time with Tiger I went straight for the to b ex wife


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

I took the boys outside last night Monty had a blast digging and checking everything out. Jay Jay on the other hand did not. He was outside for 5 min. tops. I did find out that Monty is small enough to fit through the deck bars...that scared the bajeepers out of me but he was caught with no issues.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

How CUTE!! Look at the snow.... I showed Billy. He's awake. He liked Jay Jay. I like both boys!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

I didnt take the other boys out..I thought I might loose them in the WHITE snow lol

Thx to u and tell Billy Thx!!!


----------



## Torchster (Dec 10, 2009)

That is so cute. I'd like to take my kids out in the snow - but they are too small and would bolt at their first chance.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

do u have an x-pen?? that would work great


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

The pictures are great! How did Jay Jay get all that snow on his face? I'd be afraid my buns may dig a tunnel and burrow right thru!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh ya they both were digging in the snow Monty a lot more. But I was on the deck so Jay Jay want going anywhere..they would hit wood lol


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh I love these snow pictures! So adorable!! Especially the one of Monty with snow aaallll over his face! 

Your (human!) kids are adorable too!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thx We haven't determined who the mother is yet tho lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Thx We haven't determined who the mother is yet tho lol


You are too funny!! :roflmao:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

U think Im joking lol


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Thx We haven't determined who the mother is yet tho lol


Don't know about the mother, but for father, I would say BJ resembles Monty and Zander- Jay Jay!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

lol Helen


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 11, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Just thought I would update pics:
> 
> Look at Jay Jay lounging...He has the start of a dewlap..I dont think he is over weight. so how the heck can a boy bun get a dewlap???
> 
> He is still cute with his white Buddha belly sticking out


Just saw this photo and I am in love with it!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thx he assumes that position A LOT lol he's such a bum...when he is not marking his territory by my xmas tree...such a shyster.


----------



## messes002 (Dec 13, 2009)

I fell in love with your buns they are so cute 
JayJay is so cute while he's lounging 
And the pics with the snow are so cute ANd funny 
once again they are:adorable:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 13, 2009)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would update pics:
> ...


Where was this photo? He is soooo cute!! :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Where was it??? In my dinning room...


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Where was it??? In my dinning room...



:roflmao:

Did I miss it on your blog? or another thread? Smarty pants!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

lol that will teach ya IDK it must have been on my blog i dont remember


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

The best part of my day is when I let the rabbits out. I let Monty out to romp and the first thing he does is come over by me and "assume the position" he just melts to the floor next to telling me "OK i am ready for loving". He is sweet that way, he does that every time I come by him.et:
:apollo:

Monty is getting less skiddish every day but he has a long way to go. No matter how many things I give him to chew on he heads straight for the carpet. As aggravating as it is and as terrible as it looks I am glad it is old carpet and we have plans to replace it any ways..I have decided I will replace it with hardwood. 

He is still the worst poop machine I have seen tho :sweep

Jay Jay..one word...Shyster! :devil I have had to make a NIC divider so he can not "Have" my xmas tree. He was sooo protective of it and was charging me when we were putting it up, well then of course I worry about the cords, but that should go with out saying lol. Well I guess I didnt clean the scent off the NIC well enough cuz Jay Jay went over to the NIC around the tree and kept marking it with poop well then it progressed into pee...ya thats nice THX Jay Jay. :tantrum:

So I have taken to block off the whole entrance to the living room. Well the NIC is 2 high and he can clear that no problem, I am unable to make the NIC barricade 3 high b/cuz it collapses, soo I have been just watching him like a hawk and when I see him I take action with the water bottle lol that isnt working tho... so I will have to keep thinking of creative ways to keep "The Shyster" form peeing and pooping in my living room :dunno


----------



## Torchster (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been wondering, with such a pretty boy like Jay Jay, how could you be 'Mad' anyway


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Torchster wrote: *


> I've been wondering, with such a pretty boy like Jay Jay, how could you be 'Mad' anyway


lol MAD...no furious...lol OK for about 5 min. but i still grumble about it, even though my hands r tied lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 14, 2009)

:roflmao: 



Having fun with your big boys, Denise. Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Having fun with your big boys, Denise. Lol.


They r all laughing at me :tears2:

(they dont know I am laughing at them too) :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

Chaos has ensued the normality of my mind


----------



## Torchster (Dec 14, 2009)

But it says Mad Bun Woman?


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol ironic huh?? lol


----------



## messes002 (Dec 14, 2009)

My buns are like that . Resses keeps getting under the tree and eating the presents.I have to keep patching the presents up.Thier not the most pretty things ever (now).
She wont stop:nonono:.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 14, 2009)

*messes002 wrote: *


> My buns are like that . Resses keeps getting under the tree and eating the presents.I have to keep patching the presents up.Thier not the most pretty things ever (now).
> She wont stop:nonono:.


:roflmao: Gotta love those bunnies....Lol


----------



## Torchster (Dec 15, 2009)

Another reason not to put up a tree.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Another reason not to put up a tree.


OMG i have never heard anyone else feel the same way as me YES!!!

My hands r tied tho I have kids and so daycare...Oh and my hubby loves xmas I am up a creek lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 15, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *Torchster wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Another reason not to put up a tree.
> ...



Grinch! LOl. How you feeling Denise?


----------



## Torchster (Dec 15, 2009)

That's why you are a Mad Bun Woman...they make you put up a christmas tree...it all makes sense now ;-)


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

April-My tummy feels great..back to eating cookies lol

Torch - I am glad it all is getting clear now for you...I have been wondering how long it was gonna take u lol j/k


----------



## Torchster (Dec 15, 2009)

When is Jay Jay coming for a visit anyway?


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Torchster wrote: *


> When is Jay Jay coming for a visit anyway?


:duel


----------



## Torchster (Dec 15, 2009)

What - yer not going to share Jay Jay's cuteness???


----------



## messes002 (Dec 15, 2009)

I couldn't stand not putting up a tree!It rbings the spirit of Christmas to the house! Ohh,and you should get more pics of JayJay up.april is right he's really really cute


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 15, 2009)

That photo of him laying down is adorable! I have fallen in love with him!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well thx I do adore Jay Jay and I am the biggest scrooge and I am ok with that lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 16, 2009)

Monty licked my nose today...what a great feeling..I am on a bunny high right now...I ROCK !!!

inkbouce:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Monty licked my nose today...what a great feeling..I am on a bunny high right now...I ROCK !!!
> 
> inkbouce:


:woohoo


----------



## Torchster (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, u did have that peanut butter on there, but it still counts . Grats.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Well, u did have that peanut butter on there, but it still counts . Grats.


:whistling :shhhh:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 27, 2009)

I know your really busy scrapbooking BUT......we need some updated pic's of ALL your bunnies  Big and Little. Lol.

Please :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 27, 2009)

I should updates. I will do pics when hubby fixes other computer. I took a video of Monty today and will put that together later and do one of Jay Jay and post.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 27, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I should updates. I will do pics when hubby fixes other computer. I took a video of Monty today and will put that together later and do one of Jay Jay and post.


Thats right I forgot. Your computer is down. Sorry. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a quick video of Monty...I am still figureing out the Flip.


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 29, 2009)

binkie bun!


----------



## Torchster (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww...Monte's a cutie pie. I love his big ears!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 29, 2009)

thx guys I will get better with the videos, but it helps when i am tapeing such a cute boy


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 29, 2009)

Awwww :inlove: How cute!!!! I LOVE his BIG ears!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 29, 2009)

it will b a bit but i sent it to ur email april


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 29, 2009)

K. Thanks. At first I had trouble getting it to play on RO but I got it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope u enjoy!!! I LMAO when i saw it lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG....He is huge!! He's as big as Zander.LOl. Love the accent Denise. LMAO!!! 



I want a flemish so bad......some day


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ya sure lets talk about accents lol My man voice takes the cake for me... Zander asked later why I sound so funny...


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

LOVE the videos of Monty and Jay Jay :inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Ya sure lets talk about accents lol My man voice takes the cake for me... Zander asked later why I sound so funny...


Told ya. LOl :roflmao: j/k


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm j/k, i love your accent. 

Flemish seem like a loveable breed. I know my bunnies just run from me. Lol. :grumpy:






Edit: your new flip takes good video's .


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

i LOVE the video with Jay Jay..sucha love bunny..


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

thx guys


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

Love the video of Jay-Jay, your accent really isn't that bad or my speaker's are dying.


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

i heard a hint of accent..but the "man voice" covered it..lol..just kidding Denise-just kidding 
lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

Becca its the speaker and Thx Hannah I an laughing very hard in the man voice right now


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

hahahahahaaha...gahh you always get a laugh outta me..


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like laughing at u the best....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> Becca its the speaker and Thx Hannah I an laughing very hard in the man voice right now


ok then ill go get mt usb speakers and plug them in and turn the volume up


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

NO Becca for your own safty dont do it lmao


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> NO Becca for your own safty dont do it lmao



Opps went out to get the speakers  I hear your lovely Manly voice but no accent


----------



## pOker (Dec 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Fancy77 wrote:
> 
> 
> > NO Becca for your own safty dont do it lmao
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..no comment.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Fancy77 wrote:
> 
> 
> > NO Becca for your own safty dont do it lmao
> ...


I think cuz u r SpEcIaL Becca thats why u dont hear an accent MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

It's 11 am and I just woke up. I hope I can stay awake til midnight. LOl. 

I'll get the pic of Lexi taken but I may not download til tomorrow. 



Happy New Year!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

Pictures are up. Check out my blog


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

I will b closing this blog and starting a new one once I figure out a name for it


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

How long is that gonna take


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL a week tops lol 

I have been tossing around Luvr of SpEcIaL Wabbits as a blog title....What do u think Becca...I am keeping u in mind lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

:roflmao: Sounds good to be.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is the like to my 2010 blog...thx all to make my 2009 a good one 



http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53474&forum_id=6


----------

